# FOTD Dare To Be a Bollywood Babe (July 4th - 10th)



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2005)

*What is Bollywood?* Bollywood is the nickname given to the Indian film industry - it's a play on the word Hollywood. The B comes from Bombay (also known as Mumbai), a big city in India. Bollywood is massive, It makes up to 800 films a year - twice as many as Hollywood and about 14 million Indian people go to the cinema everyday.


----------



## Liz (Jul 4, 2005)

ooh. this one will be interesting too! let me find some more pics to give some inspiration/ideas


----------



## mAra (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice one


----------



## Liz (Jul 4, 2005)

here are some pics. does anyone remember the thread that had a bunch of pics of bollywood makeup??


----------



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2005)

Looking forward to see how creative you all ladies can be!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice theme ...we'll def see some gorgeous looks!


----------



## Laura (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's a few more pics I found on Google! I'll defo do this one coz i've my camera back!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2005)

ok - might as well jump right in! lol I wanted to try one early on, b/c I will probably be re-doing it after the lighting in my house totally altered the way it looked. Need daylight!! lol



It was much darker (more smoky) IRL - but naturally you can't tell here!! lol



Hence the reason for so many pics!! Tried literally EVERY room in my house! Oh well... gonna try again later in the week - plus I'm not sure if I got the look right!! I need ideas!!

PS... Ignore the brows - used some PP liner on them for that 'Frieda" look lol





Oh... - forgot to put what I used!





Moistureblend foundation, Rose D'Or Bronzing Stick on cheeks, mod cosmetics (champagne color) inner lid, MAC Hard to Please outer V &amp; Crease, Powerpoint liner in Engraved, Ulta Mink lipliner, and L'oreal lipstick in Naked Ambition



Oh yeah... and some PP Engraved liner for my 'bindi' that was wearing off! lmao! Looks like a bad mole! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:
Ooh so gorgeous!!! I love it Janelle! thank ya' !


----------



## Marisol (Jul 5, 2005)

Dayum Janelle! You look amazing!


----------



## Liz (Jul 5, 2005)

beeyootiful janelle!!

i'm not really sure how to do this look


----------



## blaquepooky (Jul 5, 2005)

Janelle you look gorgeous. I think I might attempt this look once some more pigment samples I ordered come in.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks chickies! I will probably do another since I had no clue what I was doing either!!! LOL Tough theme! lol


----------



## Andi (Jul 5, 2005)

Janelle, youÂ´re the perfect Bollywood Babe!!!! great job girlie


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Janelle, youÂ´re the perfect Bollywood Babe!!!! great job girlie



Thanks!



I'm packing my bags and I'm on my way to Bollywood! lol


----------



## karrieann (Jul 5, 2005)

i love this you guys!! i just discovered the dare to be fotd. too fun!





i will be trying this out. i love janelles look. wow!

i love mut!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great idea Charmaine,bollywood here we come!Janelle awesome job,i love your props(beeds).


----------



## Geek (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Oh... duh - forgot to put what I used! 
Moistureblend foundation, Rose D'Or Bronzing Stick on cheeks, mod cosmetics (champagne color) inner lid, MAC Hard to Please outer V &amp; Crease, Powerpoint liner in Engraved, Ulta Mink lipliner, and L'oreal lipstick in Naked Ambition



Oh yeah... and some PP Engraved liner for my 'bindi' that was wearing off! lmao! Looks like a bad mole! lol








Very nice Janelle! You could have EDITED your post to add it


----------



## glamslam (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks great Janelle! Way to be first!



BTW I've been meaning to ask you...is your avatar pic your natural haircolor, or the darker one you have now? (Both look fab)


----------



## mAra (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* ok - might as well jump right in! lol I wanted to try one early on, b/c I will probably be re-doing it after the lighting in my house totally altered the way it looked. Need daylight!! lol



It was much darker (more smoky) IRL - but naturally you can't tell here!! lol



Hence the reason for so many pics!! Tried literally EVERY room in my house! Oh well... gonna try again later in the week - plus I'm not sure if I got the look right!! I need ideas!! 
PS... Ignore the brows - used some PP liner on them for that 'Frieda" look lol





Real nice job Janelle, i especially like the 10th n 11th pics, i love your eye color!, and the look became even more "Bollywood" when you pulled your hair back, very pretty!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jul 6, 2005)

Great job Janelle!

I am hoping I get to work on mine tonite. I have an idea in mind, now if they princess would just let me work on it without her *help*.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know about _babe _but here is my Bollywood look!!

I used a plethera of colors...I can hardley remember what I used LoL

Sorry I look kinda rough...i've had a tough day LoL

The last 2 I was just being goofy LoL


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2005)

Ash ... you look great!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jul 6, 2005)

you look great Ashley!

Here is my attempt...

all my eye colors were BE, and my inspiration was the pink sunset picture Charmaine posted at the top. You can't tell from the pictures, but my e/s are in the same colorscheme of the picture she posted. oh and ignore the eyebrows,I am overdue a wax!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2005)

Lisa - I loved how you used the different colors. Very exotic!


----------



## Liz (Jul 6, 2005)

you guys look great! love the lips ash!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautifully done ladies


----------



## Laura (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow Lisa, Janelle &amp; Ashley you all look fantastic. Well done girls


----------



## mAra (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice jobs Ashley n Lisa.. great use of props too!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ash &amp; Lisa you guys look great!!!



Nce job in the eyes!!! Great technique!


----------



## Violet (Jul 6, 2005)

Great looks!!! I may have a go at this, though I'm very pale so I won't look very authentic. Lol!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 6, 2005)

everyone looks SOOOO good!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's what I used.......

Foundation- DiorSkin

Blush- MAC Frankly Scarlet

Lips- Benefit Zero Guilt and MAC Russian Red Gloss

Eyes- Lemon-Aid Primer, MAC Electric Coral Pigment, MAC Chrome Yellow and Ben Nye Orange

Liner- MAC Stiletto and Benefit Onyx

Yeah! This was fun......:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2005)

*BeneBaby - WOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

*jaw drops* Benebaby wow! that's fabulous


----------



## Liz (Jul 7, 2005)

that looks great bene!!! you're really good with these DTBs!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Jul 7, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* here's mine Pretty, very bollywood!


----------



## mAra (Jul 7, 2005)

This one was fun





Face

Mac Fix+

Bobbi Brown Smooth Skin Foundation in Warm Beige

Studio Stick Concealer NW25

MAC Clear Lipglass l/g (glue lol)

Rhinestones

Cheek Colour

MAC Ccb in Slammin Frost

NARS Mata Hari

Eyes

Mangomix Shadestick

Coco Beach Pigment

Dark Soul Pigment

Copperfield Glitter Eye Liner

Stila Major Lash Mascara

Lips

Smashbox Smashing Tint lip pencil

NARS Morocco l/s


----------



## Liz (Jul 7, 2005)

that looks great mara!!! love the little jewels


----------



## karrieann (Jul 7, 2005)

i cannot get over how talented you ladies are!!! it just blows me away.


----------



## Liz (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I wont be able to wear my bindis now cos everyone else has and it'll look like im copying! x pssh! that's what bollywood babes wear! if you have the real bindis, it won't be copying.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW, you guys amaze me every day! You look great!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2005)

You look great!


----------



## Liz (Jul 8, 2005)

that's really pretty charms!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Face: the usual
Eyes:

-Mystery e/s (for brows)

-Stilife paint (base)

-Angelcake e/s

-Milani Taffy e/s

-Trax e/s

-EL Artist's Eye Pencil in Softsmudge Black

-Diorshow mascara

Lips:

-High Tea l/s


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh wow!!! They all look great!!

Benebaby - that looks awesome! love the lips!





Michelle - Love how you used your bold colors to totally make it Bollywood! Nice!!

Mara - love all the crystals!! I wish I had some!





Charms... love it!!! that last pic is gorgeous!! The look works for you!!


----------



## mAra (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Face: the usual
Eyes:

-Mystery e/s (for brows)

-Stilife paint (base)

-Angelcake e/s

-Milani Taffy e/s

-Trax e/s

-EL Artist's Eye Pencil in Softsmudge Black

-Diorshow mascara

Lips:

-High Tea l/s

Verry pretty Charmaine, perfect accessories, and i'm liking the lavendar eyes


----------



## glamslam (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm late getting on here...sorry! I just wanted to chime in that everyone looks fantastic! This is so fun :icon_love

I'll post mine tomorrow evening!!


----------



## karrieann (Jul 8, 2005)

you all have done such a *great* job. you look so beautiful! i sort of tried this out today but didn't have much luck, darn it. but i am gonna keep trying. can't wait to see who's next.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 8, 2005)

I GUESS I AM THE ONLY DUMMY WHO DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO POSTS PICS


----------



## Violet (Jul 8, 2005)

So pretty, Charmaine!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hey Gwen did you check out the How To Add Images thread here? 
i will check it,but i really have a hard time figuring it out,i dunno i guess its not my forte?lol


----------



## Shanel (Jul 8, 2005)

ok... heres mine! LOL this is fun!


----------



## Geek (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shanel* 

ok... heres mine! LOL this is fun! 


Wow shanel, you are very beautiful


----------



## Shanel (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks... Feel like a porn star with all that eyeliner!! LOL


----------



## Liz (Jul 8, 2005)

looks good shanel!


----------



## karrieann (Jul 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shanel* Thanks... Feel like a porn star with all that eyeliner!! LOL you're funny Shanel. you look beautiful!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 8, 2005)

Great job Charmaine you look so pretty,Shanel you look great too!!!!Horray for the bollywood mut babes


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* i will check it,but i really have a hard time figuring it out,i dunno i guess its not my forte?lol You can email me your pics and I can add them for ya!


----------



## kerri (Jul 10, 2005)

everyone did a great job.....you guys are so creative!


----------



## kerri (Jul 10, 2005)

I agree......it is tastefully done!

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh not at all...it's so gorgeous but not overdone.


----------



## Shanel (Jul 10, 2005)

you guys are nice... everyones' makeup is PHENOMINAL!!




I can't wait to see the next topic!


----------



## Andi (Jul 10, 2005)

wow, everyone did such a great job!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 11, 2005)

DAMN TRISHA!!!!! You amaze me day after day. Looking gorgeous!


----------



## LuckyMe (Jul 11, 2005)

Trisha-you look beautiful. Everyday I love to look at the creations you make. You are very talented at what you do!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Jul 11, 2005)

Trisha, you did an awesome job!! You are just too talented and too pretty for words!!! so jealous!!





Originally Posted by *Trisha* Heres mine, i got some advice from some of my asian friends at work, so hopefully its authentic


----------



## Liz (Jul 11, 2005)

holy crap trisha! that looks great!


----------



## karrieann (Jul 11, 2005)

*oh *

my

gosh

!!!!!!!

trisha you look amazing!!!!! wow wow wow!


----------



## ALLY2383 (Jul 11, 2005)

TRISHA DO YOU MIND POSTING WHAT YOU USED?:icon_love


----------



## Bhav (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow! Everyone is looking fab!

I haven't really done a FOTD as such but i thought i'd post some pics from my friend's wedding here. It was an indian wedding so it kinda goes with the theme. I do have some pics of my MU so it is a little bit relevant! The pics are from the end of the nights so they're not the best.

The first 4 pics are from a music night - i used Shroom, Brill, Shimmermoss mixed with Parrot and Fade, and also lots of black eyeliner!

The next pic shows a group of us in a dance we did together - i'm the one in grey and pale ble/green.

The 6th pic is a group pic of me and my girlies! The bride is the one in the orange and blue, and i'm sitting next to her.

The 7th and 8th pics are from the reception (which was last night and i am still hungover!). As i had blue in my outfit, i used blue MU and accessories. On my eyes i had White Frost, Parrot, Fade, Electric Eel, Smolder eye kohl and Stila Black Smudgepot. The lips are Stila Violet lipglaze, and the cheeks and NARS Silvana and Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer brick.

The 9th pic is the henna i had done on my hand.

And final pic is the bride on her wedding day. I just thought you all might like to see.


----------



## Geek (Jul 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bhav* 

Wow! Everyone is looking fab!
I haven't really done a FOTD as such but i thought i'd post some pics from my friend's wedding here. It was an indian wedding so it kinda goes with the theme. I do have some pics of my MU so it is a little bit relevant! The pics are from the end of the nights so they're not the best.

The first 4 pics are from a music night - i used Shroom, Brill, Shimmermoss mixed with Parrot and Fade, and also lots of black eyeliner!

The next pic shows a group of us in a dance we did together - i'm the one in grey and pale ble/green.

The 6th pic is a group pic of me and my girlies! The bride is the one in the orange and blue, and i'm sitting next to her.

The 7th and 8th pics are from the reception (which was last night and i am still hungover!). As i had blue in my outfit, i used blue MU and accessories. On my eyes i had White Frost, Parrot, Fade, Electric Eel, Smolder eye kohl and Stila Black Smudgepot. The lips are Stila Violet lipglaze, and the cheeks and NARS Silvana and Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer brick.

The 9th pic is the henna i had done on my hand.

And final pic is the bride on her wedding day. I just thought you all might like to see.




Gasp, Bhav is so pretty!


----------



## K*O* (Jul 11, 2005)

You look G R E A T

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Heres mine, i got some advice from some of my asian friends at work, so hopefully its authentic


----------



## Marisol (Jul 12, 2005)

Looking great Bhav!


----------

